# Croatian: you that obeyed



## onitamo

Please how to translate properly?
It's the old frequency *you* that obeyed.
That's the old frequency *you* that was wired into the old system,
position of *you* is confusing.


----------



## onitamo

onitamo said:


> Please how to translate properly?
> It's the old frequency *you* that obeyed.
> That's the old frequency *you* that was wired into the old system,
> position of *you* is confusing.


----------



## Vojvoda

Since no one answers, I'll try it, but in Serbian, and you add the letter "j" here and there and you'll get Croatian (I'm just kidding).
It's the old frequency *you* that obeyed. - To je stara ferkvencija koju si slušao/slušala/slušalo. (slušao in the sense obeyed not listened)
That's the old frequency *you* that was wired into the old system. - To je stara frekvencija koja te povezivala na stari sistem. (I think the Croatian word for system is "sustav").
The position of the word *you* is confusing but it is probably a mistake.


----------



## Anemona61

Maybe *you* is put in that position on purpose.
It's the old frequency *you* that obeyed. Slušao si ti koji si bio podešen na staru frekvenciju. U smisli: dok si bio podešen na staru frekvenciju, ti si slušao.
That's the old frequency *you* that was wired into the old system... Ti koji si bio podešen na staru frekvenciju bio si priključen na stari sistem... (Dok si bio podešen na staru frekvenciju, bio si proključen na stari sistem.)
I suppose that "the new you" , meaning "the new frequency you", don't obey anymore as now you are wired to the new system.


----------



## Vojvoda

Shouldn't there be a comma in that case? It's the old frequency*,* *you* that obeyed.


----------



## Anemona61

Vojvoda said:


> Shouldn't there be a comma in that case? It's the old frequency*,* *you* that obeyed.


No, the way I understand it, "old frequency" performs the function of an adjective here.
Just an example (to make it more clear): *Old time songs *you should know.
The principle is the same,but it is not that obvious in the sentence "It's the old frequency *you* that obeyed" because we deal with the pronoun (*you*) and not with the noun. 
But as I said, that is the way I understand it. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## onitamo

Hvala vam Vojvoda i Anemona61.. meni se čini da vaši odgovori nisu mnogo različiti što se smisla tiče...
radi se o tome da svi imamo taj robovski ja i na nižim frekvencijama smo i zato smo poslušni. kako frekvencija na zemlji rastu taj robovski ja se briše pomalo .. Pa sad recite kako prevesti ispravno tu rečenicu.. 
To je odgovor na pitanje u kratkom intervjuu. i ako mi moderator dopusti mogu dati link pa od 7. minute možete čuti i osjetiti iz njenog naglašavanja kako taj "you" paše ovamo i gde bi trebao biti zarez..ja sam samo prepisala transkripciju auto generiranih titlova.


----------



## onitamo

Please moderator to allow me post link to video interview that from pronouncination maz be easier to understand above english sentence and construction of it,. I don't know if I can mention here even just title of video? Thank you!


----------



## Anemona61

Podešeni na staru frekvenciju, slušali ste. Podešeni na staru frekvenciju, bili ste priključeni na stari sistem.
S tim što bih u prvoj rečenici ipak dala sebi malo više slobode i prevela: Dok ste bili podešeni na staru frekvenciju, slušali ste. (Nekako mi je prirodnije).
Ukoliko se osoba koja govori ne obraća nekom konkretno, pa treba da bude bezlično, mislim da je bolje da se koristi drugo lice množine, jer bismo u protivnom morali da vodimo računa i o ženskom rodu. Podešen / podešen*a* na staru frekvenciju / sluša*o* si / sluša*la* si.
Ovako ovaj muški rod manje bode uši, jer ukoliko persiramo, ne menjamo u ženski rod.


----------



## onitamo

Anemona61 said:


> Podešeni na staru frekvenciju, slušali ste. Podešeni na staru frekvenciju, bili ste priključeni na stari sistem.
> S tim što bih u prvoj rečenici ipak dala sebi malo više slobode i prevela: Dok ste bili podešeni na staru frekvenciju, slušali ste. (Nekako mi je prirodnije).
> Ukoliko se osoba koja govori ne obraća nekom konkretno, pa treba da bude bezlično, mislim da je bolje da se koristi drugo lice množine, jer bismo u protivnom morali da vodimo računa i o ženskom rodu. Podešen / podešen*a* na staru frekvenciju / sluša*o* si / sluša*la* si.
> Ovako ovaj muški rod manje bode uši, jer ukoliko persiramo, ne menjamo u ženski rod.


hvala , da osoba se ne obraća nekom konkretnom nego je bezlično, jedino što to važi i sada . Ah na kraju bi se odlučila za ovaj tvoj slobodniji prevod.. "Dok ste bili podešeni na staru frekvenciju, slušali ste."


----------

